

Apple Q3: Best Mac Sales Ever And Huge iPad Numbers - jakarta
http://sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/320193/000119312510161807/dex991.htm

======
jakarta
Interesting facts from the press release and call:

-Still having issues with meeting the demand for iPad and iPhone 4

-iPhone 4 has lower margins than 3GS

-Apple has about $50 per share in cash (20% of current share price)

-80% of Fortune 100 are either deploying or piloting the iPhone. 50% doing same with iPad.

~~~
xenophanes
80% is a typo for 60%, right? It says 60% on tech crunch.

~~~
illumin8
Techcrunch is wrong. I read the 80% figure transcribed directly at MacWorld as
well.

------
mumrah
I didn't realize Apple had invented magic as well!

> [Apple] has recently introduced its magical iPad which is defining the
> future of mobile media and computing devices.

From the press release in TFA

~~~
danudey
Their technology is just sufficiently advanced.

~~~
sorbus
Sufficiently polished, anyways. Underlying technologies are getting less
important than polish and interfaces, at least to the average user.

